# East Mids Evening Meet - Thur 1st March 7:30pm - The Snipe



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Just a heads up about the next East Mids Evening Meet.

Going to be at the usual location:

*The Snipe at Sutton* 
*Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

Meeing from 7:30pm onwards with a view to having food also.

Hope to see some people there...

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So anyone actually coming then?

:?

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, I'm hoping to make it up, but as ever I don't know where I may be with work on that day or the one after. I seem to be covering the whole of the UK at the moment. :? If I'm anywhere vaguely sensible and accessible I'll be there but will have to let you know nearer to Thursday. Sorry to be useless! 

I want to see the relocated DV anyway! 8)


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Nick,
really sorry but Dave and I are both working late on Thurs eve!  

Are you coming for a run round in Wales on Sunday?

Gill


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry can,t make this Thursday.


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Nick

I will be there.

Let me know if you decide not to go ahead with the meet due to lack of numbers. Hopefully you will get a few more takers 8)

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll be there anyway, me and Kelly will have some food so if people want to join then thats cool.

Just as a note here and now, looking at Sunday the 11th or 25th for the next meet and cruise - with the new route which is stunning. Any preference anyone?

See you Thursday Mark, hopefully Emma can join us, and I'll send a few PM's out tonight see who else can get along.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't do the 11th for the cruise so the 25th would be better for me, APS on the Sat and cruise on the Sunday :lol: . I was thinking of a Warwickshire one too, but may do that after Easter as that falls not that long after the 25th....


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

For me, the 11th is too close to the North Wales run on 4th:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=78019

The 18th is (s)Mothering Sunday :roll:

The 24th or 25th is the Santa Pod run:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

And we need to keep an eye out for the dates of the TTorquay Event, when that gets sorted.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You'll notice I specifically missed the 18th out 

It's going to be the 25th I think by the looks of it.

Nick


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> The 24th or 25th is the Santa Pod run:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0


Hi Dave

The date for the Pod visit is actaully Sun 11th March.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Any more for any more...

:?:

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll try to make it as it's probably my last


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

crooky225 said:


> I'll try to make it as it's probably my last


Why? :?

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nem said:


> crooky225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try to make it as it's probably my last
> ...


the main reason is due me moving back up north. but i might also have to sell my TT    i'm going to need a diesel for the number of miles i'll be doing! GUTTED!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Nick,

Im a possible - Got to collect new car in morning and im in york for a family thing in the afternoon (not taking my car). if i can make it back in time i'll pop down.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, I am going down to APS late tomorrow afternoon for some bits and pieces so I won't be up north at all. Then I'm in Bristol working Fri so it make sense to head south.... 

Sorry.  :?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry Nick - can't make this one, got a big weekend ahead and lots to prepare.

Have a good night.

Warren.


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi nick

Sorry but wont be able to make tonight, only just logged on to pick up my message.

let you know about the cruise


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a quick note, might not be the biggest meet tonight but me and Kelly will still be there anyway.

So anyone planning to come will find us there in the bar I think, rather than waiting outside in the car. Will be having food after that with anyone who joins us.

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well i'm struggling to make it tonight :? If i can i'll be there
Craig


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Can't do tonight either Nick....best mate's birthday so need to show my face there!

P.S. got the dashmount like you mentioned....just need to fit it now!


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry Nick,

I would have liked to have come tonight,but only using my car to work at 
the moment now that it's up for sale . ''
Will meet up with you soon though .

Kev


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well just wanted to say thanks indeed to Mark for coming up tonight! Had quite a good chat actually before me and Kelly had some food.

I know it's not the best weather at the moment so I'm hoping for better attendance over the coming months everyone 

The next cruise will be on Sunday 25th of March I think. Hows that going to sound with anyone? I know it's the same weekend at the APS open day for anyone, including myself, who will be there on the Saturday. If it's going to be a non-event let me know now and I'll hold it off till the month after.

Cheers

Nick


----------

